# Security Clearance



## freakerz (11 Jun 2009)

Hey guys,

So I got the call to be a Comm Research, and I think I once read (can't find it anymore) that you can start the clearance process during MOC trainning? Is that possible, or you MUST do a year-long "internship" in Leitrim?

Can't wait to start BMQ!


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2009)

We have a great collection of questions on Security Clearances.  Did you not find your answer amongst them?


Temp Lock.


----------

